# Documents required for 190



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

Have received invite and waiting the infamaous 'APPLY NOW' visa button, so just trying to gather all the docs ready for when I'm asked for them.

Could someone confirm if the below list is what i'll need, and if there's anything else? 

Checklist
1.	Passport – me
2.	Passport – 3 Dependents
3.	Birth Certificate - me
4.	Birth Certificate - 3 dependents
5.	Marriage Certificate
6.	Health Check – myself
7.	Health Check – 3 dependents
8.	Police Check – myself
9.	Police Check – my husband
10.	CV – myself
11. IELTS Certificate
12. Skills Assessment 
16.	Form 80 - Me
17.	Form 80 - my husband
18.	Form 1221 - Me
19.	Form 1221 - my husband
20.	Employment Reference – me
21.	Pay slips – me
22. Qualification certificates & transcript - me

I have everything now, bar police and meds, which Ive been advised not to do 'til I'm asked? You agree? 

Thanks! Big help
_______________________________
Occupation: 225113 Marketing Specialist
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 15
English: 20
SS: 5
Total: 80

IELTS (8/8/8.5/7.5): 17th Mar 2017
VETASSESS: 24th May 2017
EOI: 24th May 2017
IELTS again (8/9/8/9): 23rd Feb 2018
NSW Invite: 2nd Mar 2018


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh, and Im not claiming any points for my partner... but does he need english test?... We're British. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Oh, and Im not claiming any points for my partner... but does he need english test?... We're British.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Not required if he’s a Brit. You might also want to upload your educational docs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Bullet2424 said:


> Not required if he’s a Brit. You might also want to upload your educational docs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great, Thanks!!!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have received invite and waiting the infamaous 'APPLY NOW' visa button, so just trying to gather all the docs ready for when I'm asked for them.
> 
> ...


Good that you have got the list ready. Now the best thing to do is to upload "all" these (listed by you) documents immediately. Do not wait for the medicals or pcc to be asked. If you have got the tests done recently upload them immediately along with the other documents. 

This is the link for functional english proof. Take a decision to upload additional docs based on this.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Would suggest uploading the partner educational docs to be on the safe side.

Good luck for a speedy grant!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Good that you have got the list ready. Now the best thing to do is to upload "all" these (listed by you) documents immediately. Do not wait for the medicals or pcc to be asked. If you have got the tests done recently upload them immediately along with the other documents.
> 
> This is the link for functional english proof. Take a decision to upload additional docs based on this.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for that. So hubby left school at 16, no collage qualifications. Im not claiming anything for him, and he's British so no english test required right? Does he *HAVE* to upload anything? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Its not about the college qualifications but a proof that if he has completed Secondary or Higher secondary education, you can submit those docs. Also if he is a Brit and has a passport with citizenship, you can submit the passport in the functional english section of the application for him along with the travel document section.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Its not about the college qualifications but a proof that if he has completed Secondary or Higher secondary education, you can submit those docs. Also if he is a Brit and has a passport with citizenship, you can submit the passport in the functional english section of the application for him along with the travel document section.


Thanks. He completed secondary school but that was 30+ years ago, not sure how you prove that?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Thanks. He completed secondary school but that was 30+ years ago, not sure how you prove that?


There is no mention of submitting educational/qualification documents for partner anywhere (When you are NOT claiming partner points). So I think you don't have to worry about that part. You can submit your application and upload the remaining documents.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...inated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

luvjd said:


> There is no mention of submitting educational/qualification documents for partner anywhere (When you are NOT claiming partner points). So I think you don't have to worry about that part. You can submit your application and upload the remaining documents.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...inated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist



Thanks! On that link you sent there is a section which says...

_*Evidence of English language ability – dependent applicant(s)*_

_Evidence of Functional English for each dependent applicant who is 18 years or older at the time this application is lodged. Evidence of Functional English can be provided up until the time the application is decided.

If you will not be providing evidence a dependent applicant has Functional English, you should advise that you will pay the second instalment of the visa application charge. This charge will be requested when required by the processing office._


So you think for "Evidence of Functional English can be provided up until the time the application is decided" will be ok with passport and birth cert to prove British?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Hey, thanks for that. So hubby left school at 16, no collage qualifications. Im not claiming anything for him, and he's British so no english test required right? Does he *HAVE* to upload anything?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I recently receive grant for me , wife and kid. Wife is Indian so i just got a certificate from her college that suggested her degree course was completed in English, i didn't submit her transcripts or degree certificates .

The things i submitted were :
1) Her Passport
2) National ID for her DOB.
3) PCC
4) Letter from college that her course was conducted in English.
5) Marriage certificate.
6) Form 80 and Form 1221.

IN your case U submit all .. but in English competence submit his Brit passport.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Thanks! On that link you sent there is a section which says...
> 
> _*Evidence of English language ability – dependent applicant(s)*_
> 
> ...


Yes. British passport alone is enough as a proof of functional English. The birth certificate is not required to prove functional English. You can stop worrying about submitting educational or any other documents as proof of English competency.

Check the first line in the below link.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Good that you have got the list ready. Now the best thing to do is to upload "all" these (listed by you) documents immediately. Do not wait for the medicals or pcc to be asked. If you have got the tests done recently upload them immediately along with the other documents.
> 
> This is the link for functional english proof. Take a decision to upload additional docs based on this.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi,

Police checks are in and meds are next week, and I have the all of the following ready to go... 

*Me:*
01. Passport
02. IELTS
03. Birth Certificate
04. 1st Degree Certificate
05. 1st Degree Transcripts
06. 2nd Degree Certificate
07. 2nd Degree Transcripts
08. Employer Reference
09. Proof of Pay increases payslips
10. Vetassess Certificate
11. Passport photograph
12. Change of NAME Certificate (marriage)
13. Last Financial Year Tax Records (P60)
14. Form 80
15. Form 1221
16 CV
17. 10years Mortgage statements (genuine relationship)
18. Joint pension statement (genuine relationship)

*Husband:* (no points being claimed)
01. Passport
02. Birth Certificate
03. Passport Photograph
04. Form 80
05. Form 1221

*Dependants* (x2)
01. Passport
02. Birth Certificate
03. Passport Photograph

As I say, I'm waiting on meds and police checks which hopefully we'll receive in next 2 weeks. 

I'm hoping for a fast direct grant, do you think this may be possible if I upload all of this, and PCC, and meds and pay for the VISA's all at the same time?

Thanks for your help Ravi! Really appreciate it!!


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello guys, could you pls advise should we use capital letters for filling the Form 80 and Form 1221?
@RhiC, did you type it or used a pen? I would like to type it on computer, just wonder how to deal with signature page

Thank you in advance!


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

dreamdream said:


> Hello guys, could you pls advise should we use capital letters for filling the Form 80 and Form 1221?
> @RhiC, did you type it or used a pen? I would like to type it on computer, just wonder how to deal with signature page
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Please check the below link to sign pdf file using your signature image on computer.

https://helpx.adobe.com/reader/using/sign-pdfs.html


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

dreamdream said:


> Hello guys, could you pls advise should we use capital letters for filling the Form 80 and Form 1221?
> @RhiC, did you type it or used a pen? I would like to type it on computer, just wonder how to deal with signature page
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Filled mine in electronically. As for signing, I copied my signature as a jpeg and added it. X


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you, guys! Very appreciate your help!
Should I type it using capital letters only?

Thanks!


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

dreamdream said:


> Thank you, guys! Very appreciate your help!
> Should I type it using capital letters only?
> 
> Thanks!


*Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS*

This is mentioned clearly on top the form 80 which means you must use CAPITAL letters.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

luvjd said:


> dreamdream said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, guys! Very appreciate your help!
> ...


I have filled mine out electronically.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Good that you have got the list ready. Now the best thing to do is to upload "all" these (listed by you) documents immediately. Do not wait for the medicals or pcc to be asked. If you have got the tests done recently upload them immediately along with the other documents.
> 
> This is the link for functional english proof. Take a decision to upload additional docs based on this.
> 
> ...


Hi Rave,

Can you please advise if I can give my PAN card or UAE Identity Card as identity document? My birth certificate has my name spelling incorrect and the affidavits i did in late 1990s for my board exams are lost. Dont have those anymore.
Thanks in advcance


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

RhiC said:


> I have filled mine out electronically.


Hello, me too. I suppose capital letters are crucial in case you use a pen
I filled it electronically using regular letters and capital where is't needed

Have you filled it with capital only or regular?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

dreamdream said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I have filled mine out electronically.
> ...


I typed it regular... capital letters where required, but otherwise lower case.


----------

